# No Shutdown no Standby with core i7-3770 ASUS P8H67-V

## Tinitus

Hello,

I use a ASUS P8H67-V with core i7-3770. Even with Kernel 3.6.0-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Oct 3 10:06:15 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel ther is no Shutdown available.

After shutdown -h now the HDD Power down but the Motherboard will not Power down. Last Message on Screen is Power down.

On Standby last Messag is a blinking "-". Then I must Power off by Hardware Switch. The Reset Switch is not working.

What can I do?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Then I must Power off by Hardware Switch. The Reset Switch is not working.
> 
> What can I do?

 

What can you do ? Here and now in order to Power off your system ? Pull out the mains plug !   :Wink: 

Apart from this, I suspect you missed something in your kernel configuration around :

Power Management and ACPI options / ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface Support)

Maybe you can post the output of

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ACPI
```

----------

## Tinitus

Hello Thanks for answer,

here is my cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ACPI

```
CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=m

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT=m

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_QUICKSTART is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set
```

----------

